# Colnago News...



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

The new models are out, and although only in Italian, one does not need understand the language to appreciate the beauty 

http://www.colnagonews.com/it/index.php

It looks like they've got some great new colour schemes, and it also looks like the WHO schemes have greatly improved. 

Too bad about the carbon stay being put back in the Master.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

IcemanYQQ said:


> The new models are out, and although only in Italian, one does not need understand the language to appreciate the beauty
> 
> http://www.colnagonews.com/it/index.php
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask about that, there is Master Carbon on offered on eBay. Anyone own this frame? What is it like ?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

there's a feature over on cyclingnews.com this morning. I kind of like that extreme power c50 in the carbon/red/green. They also say there is a new affordable carbon frame, the CLX, which is colnago's first "italian designed,taiwan built" offering.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice...not sure I like that artery/vein-like stripe on the C50 tho.

Is the top tube curved on the CLX or am I seeing things? Wonder where they're coming up with that all of a sudden...they oem-ing Specialized now? 

And that baby-blue Master is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

The new Dream looks terrible with the Cristallo style curved stays.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I like the new Extreme Power frame. If I like the 2006 Cristallo that I just ordered, the Extreme Power frame might be my next frame. I love the STIT paint scheme on it. The WH and WX schemes are pretty nice too and I am glad to see that some of the frames still come in the NS03 scheme because that is what I got my Cristallo in.

What I do not understand is why Colnago continues to change the stays on the bikes. The Dream was just recently changed to the HP chainstay and B-Stay seatstay, and now it has the Cristallo rear triangle. Almost makes no sense for me to buy a 2007 Dream in lieu of my Cristallo.

Is it me, or do most of these frames have more paint on them than the 2006 models?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Out of the pics I saw this one was the most striking.... but am I alone in thinking that the older frames like my Master Olympic were just better looking??


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> Out of the pics I saw this one was the most striking.... but am I alone in thinking that the older frames like my Master Olympic were just better looking??


The new one is better looking, if only because you have shimano brifters 

They are both stunning, and very hard to decide which one looks better (IMO). Blondes or brunettes kind of question.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh Meh Gawd! I am like so loving the new paint schemes. To Die!

The "ST" schemes look great. I'm glad that Colnago is still using the air brush. It's just a mind thing but seeing air brush makes me think small craftsman builder rather than big manufacturer corporation. 

Nothing yet to say about the different models, still looking at everything. Of course I pretty much have a one-track mind anyway; It's a C50 or nothing.

Thank you for the link IcemannYQQ.

Dee-lish!,
Tshirt


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

HandsomeRob,

That is the STIT color scheme and the one I like the best. Man is it awesome. I have always loved Colnago since I was 14 years old. Problem is that I was never able to afford one until now. Actually, that is a lie. I could have afforded one about 10 years ago, but my bike was only 10 years old back then.

T-Shirt,

The C-50 is a nice frame, but it isn't necessarily the best thing that Colnago makes. Which frame is best for a particular rider depends on that rider's needs. If the rider is a sprinter and does a ton of crits, the C-50 wouldn't be the best choice. Likewise, if the rider is a mountain climber and does a bunch of road races with huge climbs on them, the C-50 isn't the best frame either.

Now, for an all around, do everything rather well frame, the C-50 would be it. It just cannot do everything exceptionally well.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*"italian designed,taiwan built" Colnago CLX*

...the top tube is curved.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*See-thru crank*

What do you think?



handsomerob said:


> Out of the pics I saw this one was the most striking.... but am I alone in thinking that the older frames like my Master Olympic were just better looking??


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

nenad said:


> The new one is better looking, if only because you have shimano brifters
> 
> They are both stunning, and very hard to decide which one looks better (IMO). Blondes or brunettes kind of question.


That is how I got the bike, except I slapped on the Zondas.... right now it is completely torn down and is getting a proper Campagnolo build in the coming weeks. I have secured a Colnago chrome fork and a Chorus headset, the rest will be Veloce 9 speed stuff. I will post a pic when she's done.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

merckxman said:


> What do you think?


See through cranks do nothing for me... the marble Carbon actually scores negative points...

Don't get me wrong, I like Campy's carbon shifters and other bits, I just don't like the marble looking cranksets. 

If given the option and I didn't care about resale, I would go for an all alloy group. Besides have you ever cleaned up 20 year old alloy brake calipers??? A little Simple Green and they look brand new.... if it ain't broke


edited.... as far as the Master Olympic, I was thinking about some colored tires. I have seen some orange and some blue striped ones that might look good. Any thoughts??


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

HR,

We all know that thix is jus another one of your sneekxdy ways to post a pic of you ride, moreon.

Looks nice. I'm glad that you were able to find a fork.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

edited.... as far as the Master Olympic, I was thinking about some colored tires. I have seen some orange and some blue striped ones that might look good. Any thoughts??[/QUOTE]

No. Tires are meant to be black. Could you imagine pulling up next to a porsche 911...with bright yellow tires. They are clown-like at best, and rarely actually match the color of the frame anyway, especially when used and dirty. Extra style points are lost when colored tires are attached to fine classic frames. Is this perfectly clear?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know, you can find coloured tires to match, you can also accent with a completely different colour. I think if it's done right, it looks OK.

Obviously, you don't want yellow tires on an orange bike


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, on the pic above of the see thru crank, does anybody know which Fulcrum wheels are on that Colnago? I have checked the website and there aren't any listed in red. Are they new for 2007 and haven't been released yet?

As far as colored tired go, I am planning on using red Tufos on completely black rims, spokes, and hubs for my Cristallo NS03, with red nipples. Those will be my everyday wheels. Don't know yet what I will be getting as racing wheels.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Fulcrum ZERO*

That's what it looks like in this photo:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> edited.... as far as the Master Olympic, I was thinking about some colored tires. I have seen some orange and some blue striped ones that might look good. Any thoughts??


 No. Tires are meant to be black. Could you imagine pulling up next to a porsche 911...with bright yellow tires. They are clown-like at best, and rarely actually match the color of the frame anyway, especially when used and dirty. Extra style points are lost when colored tires are attached to fine classic frames. Is this perfectly clear? [/QUOTE]

Fair enough.... what to hear something to make you cry...read on.

I went on the Saturday morning "B" ride at a local LBS. There was a old Master Light with a very similar paint job with blue where mine has orange and the paint on it had very few blemishes. It was absolutely beautiful...... and the owner is getting it painted. :cryin:  :cryin: 

It is going to a nice custom painter for a 3 color red fade with metallic so it will "look older" as per the owner's request..... I was shocked. Everyone at the shop suggested against it, but this is what she wanted. It took me a couple hours to get over it, and now all of those feelings of "please, say it isn't so" are coming back. I thought about starting a petition or something, but it isn't feasible. One more beautiful Italian paint job lost. 

Here is a small pic I just googled so you know the paint I am talking about.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

*Colnago paint jobs lately*

Is it just me or does it seem that Colnago has really started to skimp in the paint department over the past couple of years? I'm not talking durability, I'm talking uniqueness. Their latest offerings (not including LdV, Ale jet, etc.) just seem kind of generic. Last years consumer C50 offerings 9at least via Trialtir) where boring - no offense to anyone who rides one. They just seemed like they had a little airbrushing, a big decal and some clearcoat.

Just an opinion, wondering if I'm alone.............


-C


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Personally, I prefer looking at the naked carbon, so I do not care if there is a lot of paint or not. I just ordered the Cristallo in NS03, which isn't a fancy paint job, but it will get the job done once I am finished accenting the bike in red, silver, and black. If I were getting an aluminum or steel frame, then I might be worried a little more about the paint.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I did not like the look of the WHO colour schemes, but in most cases you can get whatever paint scheme you like on any frame.

I just ordered a C50 with the PR11 paint.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> Here is a small pic I just googled so you know the paint I am talking about.












Hey, that's AD10, Mapei's colours from the late '90s. I just retired my MXL with that paint job.


----------

